# mit XML und XSL-FO zu Excel?



## tina85 (8. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich generiere mit Java eine XML-Datei, die ich mit Javax-Transformer und XSL-FO in ein Excel-XML (<Workbook xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:spreadsheet"....> ... </Workbook>) transformiere. 

Wie kann ich aber aus dem Excel-XML eine echte Excel-Datei (xls) mit Java erstellen? 

Probiert habe ich schon HSSFWorkbook, aber das kann offensichtlich nur "echte" Excel-Dateien lesen, aber kein Spreadsheet-XML...

Tausend Dank!
Tina


----------



## nrg (8. Jul 2011)

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe aber HSSFWorkbook ist für Office 2003 und kleiner. Für 2007/2010 ist XSSFWorkbook.


----------



## tina85 (8. Jul 2011)

Es geht mir in erster Linie darum, aus dem XML-Excel eine generische Excel-Datei zu erzeugen


----------

